# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Ziggy Astoni  (Sophie Dillman)

## Perdita

Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni will have her drink spiked in a dark new storyline.

Ziggy gets targeted while alone and vulnerable in a city bar, leading to a frightening situation which sees her at risk of an assault.

The sinister events will play out on screen in Australia this week and will air on Channel 5 in the UK in mid-November.

Upcoming episodes see Ziggy spend some time away from Summer Bay, needing an escape as she feels terrible over a dark secret from the past.

When Ziggy's mum Maggie gets spooked by an after-hours break-in at Summer Bay High, it brings back traumatic memories of a similar incident from years ago at her previous school.

Maggie was injured when a group of troublemakers forced their way in at the time, but she's still unaware to this day that Ziggy was one of the teens involved.

Now struggling with her renewed guilt, Ziggy drowns her sorrows at a bar and has her drink spiked when she briefly leaves it unattended.

Later on, Ziggy starts to become affected by the drug and gets dragged off to an alleyway by a sleazy stranger. Will anyone rescue her before it's too late?


Ziggy Astoni stumbles around after having her drink spiked in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Sophie Dillman, who plays Ziggy, told Aussie magazine TV Week: "This is a really heavy storyline for Ziggy. She's been so ashamed she was involved [in what happened to Maggie]. Now her guilt has driven her away from the Bay."

Discussing the moment that Ziggy gets targeted, she added: "It's really sad for women that we have to be worried about this and have to watch our drinks. It's an awful thing that can happen.

"It's important for women to stay in groups when they're out. If their girlfriends are behaving strangely, they need to seek help. They need to look after their friends and watch their drinks."


Digital Spy

----------


## Pantherboy

Pictures of filming at Palm Beach last week. It seems that Ziggy & Brody will get engaged next year!


*SPOILER ALERT: He said yes! Sophie Dillman's character PROPOSES to Jackson Heywood during emotional Home and Away scenes*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...s-engaged.html

----------

hward (02-12-2017), TaintedLove (03-12-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT!

An eagle eye fan visited the set at Palm Beach today & posted these photos on instagram of filming - what appears to be Ziggy & Brody's wedding, to go to air next year:

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bc0_L7cHYRz/

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bc1C51fHjKr/

EDIT: (Not sure if people can view these links, but the first one is the vintage wedding car, & the second is Ziggy in her wedding dress. Also, Maggie Astoni collapses straight after Ziggy & Brody drive off after the wedding)

----------

Perdita (18-12-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy has picked up the fan's wedding photos (including video of Maggie collapsing)


*Home and Away has been filming wedding scenes for Ziggy Astoni and Brody Morgan

The couple will prepare to tie the knot next year.*

http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/17/51/...gy-brody-1.png

Home and Away appears to be lining up a wedding for Brody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni, after the cast were spotted filming the scenes today.

Ziggy had a brief relationship with bad boy Brody earlier this year, but it came to an abrupt end when the Astonis disapproved of their romance.

Fans watching at Australian pace will have since seen the couple get back together, and it now looks like they will be preparing to take things even further next year.

A Home and Away fan account spotted Sophie Dillman and Jackson Heywood â who play the pair â in wedding attire as they filmed a romantic ceremony at Palm Beach today.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bc1C51fHjKr/

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bc1Gs6QHdtH/

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bc1KwVmnujW/   (video)

New pictures show the duo preparing to wed on the beach, but as always, the day won't be without its dramas.

That's because it's looking like the young couple's nuptials will be rocked by tragedy when Ziggy's mum Maggie suffers a devastating collapse at the ceremony.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bc1Jl0snNWj/

Australian viewers will have seen Maggie's health take a turn for the worse in today's season finale (December 18), with her illness due to take centre stage in a big story next year.

Will Brody and Ziggy manage to tie the knot? Or will Maggie's collapse spoil their special day?

*Home and Away returns to Channel 5 on Monday, January 8 at 1.15pm and 6pm.*

----------


## Perdita

5.

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, the Astoni family find themselves caught up in Mick Jennings's unpredictable behaviour once again.

When Ziggy (Sophie Dilman) is walking home late at night, she crosses paths with Mick and gets scared as he's in the middle of a breakdown and hasn't taken his medication.

Although Ziggy manages to escape unharmed to the Diner, Mick continues to wander around the Bay â clearly delirious and unsure of his whereabouts.

Mick finally gets hold of some medication when Kat Chapman arrives to take him to the police station, where Ziggy is asked to make a statement against him.

Although the situation is quickly resolved, Luc's loved ones can't help wondering whether this incident could work in their favour in a future custody battle. Do Ash, VJ, Leah and Irene now have more leverage to rely on?


Ziggy Astoni gives a statement against Mick Jennings in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Ziggy Astoni gives a statement against Mick Jennings in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Ziggy Astoni gives a statement against Mick Jennings in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, January 23 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (13-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...reunion-hopes/

Home and Away will hint at a reunion for Ziggy Astoni and Brody Morgan next month as their chemistry is revisited.

Ziggy had a brief relationship with bad boy Brody last year, but it came to an abrupt end when the Astonis disapproved of the partnership.

When Ben refused to let Ziggy continue living under his roof if she carried on with the romance, Brody had to intervene by suggesting it was best for them to split up.

However, scenes airing in early February will show there is still a palpable spark between the pair as they start spending time together again.

Ziggy and Brody's obvious rapport doesn't go unnoticed by her mum either, with it prompting Maggie to have a drastic change of heart over her daughter's love life.

But while Maggie is starting to see the situation in a whole new light, her attitude isn't shared by Ben â who remains adamant that the pair are better off apart.

Undeterred by her husband's feelings on the matter, Maggie later encourages Ziggy to reunite with Brody if she wants to â promising that she will be able to change Ben's mind.

Unfortunately, there could still be another obstacle standing in the former couple's way as Brody is already having second thoughts about getting back together with Ziggy, due to his history with drug addiction.

Will Brody and Ziggy decide to give things another go? And will Ben be able to accept their romance if they do?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, February 8 and Friday, February 9 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni and Brody Morgan get engaged next month, but not without some major drama along the way.

Ziggy (Sophie Dilman) decides to pop the question to Brody after she sees a secret letter that her unwell mum Maggie has written.

In the note â which Maggie only intended to be read if she loses her battle against cancer â the Summer Bay schoolteacher admits that she's worried about never getting to see her eldest daughter get married.

Taking this on board, Ziggy decides to rush through a public proposal with Brody (Jackson Heywood), surprising him with a huge "Marry me" banner.


Ziggy Astoni proposes to Brody Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Ziggy Astoni proposes to Brody Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Although Brody excitedly accepts, he later has second thoughts when he finds out the real reason why Ziggy asked him to marry her.

Fearing that Ziggy didn't do it for the right reasons, Brody is left in turmoil and there's a real chance that the wedding could be off already.

Fortunately, after some wise advice from Ben and Ash, Brody changes his mind and enlists his brother Mason's help to create a banner of his own in acceptance of the proposal. Will Brody and Ziggy make it down the aisle?


Mason Morgan helps Brody to make amends with Ziggy in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Brody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni celebrate their engagement in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 2 and Tuesday, July 3 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (23-06-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article, from TV Week (AUST PACE):


*Home and Away's love triangle: Ziggy doesn't like what she's seeing
Things are about to take a nasty turn*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...y-simone-52777

Simone and Brody continue to grow closer this week, with a suspicious Ziggy keeping a close eye on them. But one mistake could cost him his marriage.

In an effort to expose Brody's (Jackson Heywood) flirtatious new chef, Simone (Emily Eskell), the mechanic spends all her free time at Salt.

"Simone's presence puts a different sort of chemical into the mix and things are beginning to change between the three of them," Emily, 28, says.

Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) quizzes Simone as to her plans as a chef and offers up some of Brody's contacts in the city. 

But as she goes to find her husband's phone, she notices another phone on the bench. 

It's Simone's and, to her horror, the screensaver is a photo of Brody and Simone together!

Ziggy finally believes she has all the proof she needs and angrily confronts Simone. 

But worse is to come when Brody chooses to defend Simone â and kicks his wife out of Salt!

"He wants to deal with the situation, but is starting to get confused about how he feels," Jackson, 30, hints.

Given the events in recent weeks, Ziggy can't be blamed for thinking the worse.

After walking in on Brody letting Simone try on his chef white's in the couple's bedroom, Ziggy understandably couldn't help but jump to conclusions. 

Worse still, she doesn't yet know that the pair were left stranded and locked in Salt's pantry together. 

It's only a matter of time before the truth all comes out, most likely leaving Brody in an awkward position. 

Looks like this feud is only just beginningâ¦

*Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday at 7pm on Channel Seven.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away star Sophie Dillman reveals Brody's affair WILL be revealed soon
"The secret is finally about to come out."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...imone-exposed/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away star Sophie Dillman has confirmed that love rat Brody Morgan's affair will be exposed in the very near future.

Dillman's character Ziggy Astoni is currently unaware that her husband Brody (Jackson Heywood) has been sleeping with Simone Bedford (Emily Eskell) behind her back.

Things have escalated recently, as Simone gave Brody a final ultimatum and Brody told his brother Justin that he plans to break up with Ziggy. Meanwhile, Ziggy â who already has suspicions about Simone â is keen on starting a family with Brody.

"Ziggy has tried so hard to put her suspicions to the back of her mind," Dillman told New Idea. "Now the reality is about to strike and she could hit rock bottom."

The star added that she's excited to see the events unfold.

"The secret is finally about to come out," she said. "I've always loved getting the scripts. I'm that super-nerd who reads them the second they come out, and with this one, I really had to know."

The truth will come out in scenes airing this week in Australia. The UK will have to wait around three weeks.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------

tammyy2j (26-03-2019)

----------


## kaz21

About time. Been dragging.

----------

Pantherboy (25-03-2019), tammyy2j (26-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away airs the big reveal of Brody and Simone's affair.
Poor Ziggy.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ffair-exposed/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has finally aired the big moment that Ziggy Astoni uncovers Brody Morgan's scandalous affair.

The long-awaited episode aired in Australia today (March 28) and the truth was exposed in typically dramatic fashion, as Ziggy caught her cheating husband in the act.

Recent episodes in Australia have seen Brody (Jackson Heywood) prepare to tell Ziggy the truth about falling in love with Simone Bedford.

In the latest visit to Summer Bay, Brody chickened out of his confession yet again â but Simone (Emily Eskell) agreed to give him more time.

The pair ended up sleeping together in Simone's caravan, but their luck finally ran out when Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) turned up.

Ziggy arrived at the caravan park to find Dean Thompson, but was alarmed to overhear Brody's voice coming from Simone's place.

Cautiously heading inside, Ziggy was devastated to find Brody and Simone half-naked in bed.

Brody was also pretty shocked, knowing there was no way of talking his way out of it.

Next week's episodes in Australia will see the emotional fallout, as Ziggy furiously demands answers from Brody.

The reaction from Ziggy's mum Maggie is also sure to be interesting, as she's recently hired Simone as a new learning support teacher at Summer Bay High. We bet she'll regret that decisionâ¦

Home and Away fans in the UK will see the big reveal on April 23 on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Monday to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------

hollie (01-04-2019), hward (30-03-2019), lizann (31-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

bad boy brody does he leave?

----------


## kaz21

He sells salt. So possibly. I heard the actor didn’t want to stay, but how true that is, I don’t know.

----------

hollie (01-04-2019)

----------


## hollie

So glad it’s all out now, I liked Brody before the whole Simone thing, now I can’t stand him, never liked Simone you can tell she planned on making a move on Brody before she came to the Bay and never gave a toss about Ziggy.  :Sad: 

Anyone else want something to happen between Justin and Leah? they look so cute together  :Love:

----------

kaz21 (01-04-2019), Pantherboy (01-04-2019), tammyy2j (01-04-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Dean or Ben punches Brody

----------

hollie (01-04-2019), lizann (03-04-2019)

----------


## hollie

> I hope Dean or Ben punches Brody


Me too, Iâd love to see that  :Thumbsup:  lol

----------


## Pantherboy

You would think that it would be rather difficult for Brody (& Simone) to hang around for long once everybody knows what has happened. I am sure I saw a picture a while back of Jackson Heywood (Brody) with bleached blond hair which would suggest he has left the show (& people have been commenting that he hasn't been seen on set for a while) - but of course there has been no official confirmation as yet. 


The following H&A Instagram link has many old & new photos from on set so,


SPOILER ALERT!


https://www.instagram.com/officialho...oilers_/?hl=en


Some of the notable photos are:

 - Jett in a wheelchair
 - Jasmine & Robbo's wedding (with Lance returning)
 - Dean's Dad - Rick Booth returning
 - Justin's daughter Ava returning (possibly with a different actress)
 - Dean's (half?) sister, Mackenzie arriving & she supposedly buys Salt
 - Justin with Leah on the beach (in the preview after last night's episode in Aust, we saw them kissing)
 - the Photo of Brody & Simone toasting Salt up for sale

----------

hollie (02-04-2019), kaz21 (02-04-2019), lizann (03-04-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

So "Salt" is owned by the Morgan family , which also includes Ziggy , so when its for sale Brody only gets a small percentage of the sale, the same as his wife Ziggy does.

----------

hollie (03-04-2019), kaz21 (02-04-2019), lizann (02-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

> So "Salt" is owned by the Morgan family , which also includes Ziggy , so when its for sale Brody only gets a small percentage of the sale, the same as his wife Ziggy does.


ziggy should clean him out

----------

hollie (03-04-2019), kaz21 (02-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week):

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Ziggy attacks cheating husband Brody
âHow dare you!â*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ts-brody-55145

Brody and Simone cause a stir in Summer Bay when they decide to no longer hide their love affair and go public with their relationship. 

Matters get worse when Ziggy spots them enjoying a picnic and is so furious, she launches herself at her cheating husband.

Since discovering Brody's (Jackson Heywood) affair with Simone (Emily Eskell), Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) has been left heartbroken. 

"Ziggy has been to hell and back," Sophie, 25, tells TV WEEK.

Brody, on the other hand, has wasted no time moving on with Simone. But as the new couple head out on the town, they're also headed for trouble. 

En route to the Diner, they run into Ziggy's parents Maggie (Kestie Morassi) and Ben (Rohan Nichol). They're furious to see Brody flaunting his new romance. 

Meanwhile at home, a defeated Ziggy remains glued to the sofa. Wanting to cheer her up, Ben convinces his daughter to go for a surf with him.

As they head to the beach with their boards, Ziggy sees Brody and Simone having a romantic seaside picnic and is consumed by rage. 

"How can he think it's OK?," Sophie says of her character's reaction. "How dare he be happy â and how dare Simone even be in the same vicinity."

Burning with fury, Ziggy storms overs and lunges at Brody fists first. 

"She wants to kill him and her [Simone]," Sophie says.

As Ziggy lays into her husband, Justin (James Stewart) and Ben rush to intervene. But Ziggy manages to get in a powerful punch before she's pulled away. Ouch!

Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, on Channel Seven.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week):

AUST PACE!


*Ziggyâs revenge romance with Dean heats up on Home and Away
A birthday surprise turns to fireworks for Ziggy and Dean*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-romance-55238

Twenty-first birthdays are a time of excitement, but for Home and Away's Ziggy, the momentous occasion isn't worth celebrating. That is until, a steamy kiss promises to turn her special day around.

Still heartbroken over her split from cheating husband Brody (Jackson Heywood), Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) wants to wallow in her room alone rather than party with friends. 

Ben (Rohan Nichol) tries his best to get the young mechanic out of the house, finally convincing his reluctant daughter to go for a surf.

Down by the beach, Ziggy and Ben run into Dean (Patrick O'Connor). Realising the date and Ziggy's terrible mood, Dean resolves to brighten the occasion.

Shortly after Dean appears at the Surf Club, he demands that Ziggy get into his car â he has a surprise in store. When they pull up at a caravan park, he has a case of beer and a cupcake waiting for her. Amused by her friend's efforts, Ziggy is glad of the distraction.
"She's definitely just trying to do whatever she can to keep going," Sophie, 25, tells TV WEEK. 

Thanks to Dean, Ziggy's foul mood is completely turned around. As the afternoon turns into night, tension builds between the friends, their close bond becoming all the more obvious.

A few drinks down, Dean heads into his caravan to fetch Ziggy some water, but she decides to follow and pulls him into a passionate kiss. 

Although shocked, Dean kisses her back. But as she mumbles that she wants to forget everything, Dean falters and pulls away â this isn't right. 

Horrified by the rejection, Ziggy bolts from Dean's embrace.

Will she have any luck with love?

*Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, on Channel Seven.*

----------

TaintedLove (22-04-2019)

----------


## TaintedLove

It wasn't that long ago that Dean was at Willow's bedside at the hospital declaring undying love to her. 
Love is so fickle in Summer Bay (and Erinsborough, and Coronation Street, and Albert Square, and Emmerdale.)
 :Smile:

----------

kaz21 (22-04-2019), lellygurl (25-04-2019), Pantherboy (22-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

not 21 yet and will be divorced

----------


## hward

This storyline has ruined Brody's character for me.  I really liked Ziggy and Brody together, but he's just turned into an idiot.

----------

kaz21 (25-04-2019), lizann (25-04-2019), Pantherboy (25-04-2019), TaintedLove (27-04-2019), tammyy2j (05-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Noetolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!

*Home and Awayâs bombshell exit! Will Ziggy leave Summer Bay for her dream job?
Will Ziggyâs dream job put the breaks on her relationship with Dean?
*
https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...y-leaves-60024

Ziggy has been offered the opportunity of a lifetime on Home and Away â to trial as a pit-crew mechanic for a racing team. 

The dream job, however, means she'll have to leave Summer Bay, and boyfriend Dean isn't happy about it!

Dean (Patrick O'Connor) is furious that the first he's heard of Ziggy's (Sophie Dillman) opportunity is from her mum Maggie (Kestie Morassi). 

Ziggy apologises for hiding the truth, but explains she was scared to tell him, since the decision affects them both and should be as much Dean's as it is hers. 

Ziggy asks for Dean's blessing, but the young surf instructor doesn't hold back in declaring he wants his girlfriend to remain in Summer Bay.

Ziggy agrees to stay, but when she tells Maggie and her dad Ben (Rohan Nichol), her parents aren't impressed. 

Maggie finds Dean and warns him that stopping Ziggy from pursuing her dream is selfish and could lead to resentment. 

Feeling guilty about what he'd said, Dean arrives at the garage to find Ben encouraging his daughter not to let the amazing opportunity pass her by. 

Dean feels he has no choice but to set aside his own feelings and tell Ziggy to pursue the try-outs. She's thrilled and immediately leaves for the racetrack. 

"This is potentially the most exciting job she could have," Sophie explains. 

A crestfallen Dean is left to confide in Ben that he fears it won't be long before Ziggy leaves him for good.

Later, when Dean starts to miss his girlfriend a lot, he phones to see how her trial is going. But Ziggy, under pressure to perform from her supervisor Kurt (Dylan Hare), misses his calls.

After she becomes friends with driver Alana (Erin Clare), the racing ace pushes Ziggy to persevere through the gruelling tests. Ziggy is surprised to learn Kurt and Alana aren't just teammates, they're a couple too. 

Alana advises Ziggy that nothing should get in the way of her passion for the racetrack, including love. 

"She's there to work, and work hard," Sophie explains.

But when Dean turns up at the racetrack unannounced, his surprise isn't well received. In fact, Ziggy is furious. Uh-oh!

*Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm on Channel Seven.*

----------


## tammyy2j

When did she last work in Justin's garage? When did he himself also  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (05-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away to revisit a Ziggy and Brody storyline after shock Summer Bay death
Ziggy has a big decision to make.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ory-revisited/

*Note: This article contains big spoilers from Australian-pace episodes of Home and Away, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni will face a tough decision over Mason Morgan's funeral.

Viewers in Australia have seen Mason tragically lose his life during a terrifying siege at the local hospital.

The Summer Bay soap is now exploring the heartbreaking aftermath of Mason's death, with his funeral due to take place out of town.

As Mason's siblings Brody and Raffy now live away from the Bay (and have left the show in real life), Justin and Tori have arranged for his memorial service to take place half-way between both locations.

A new trailer on air on Channel 7 has now teased a difficult dilemma for Ziggy, who can't decide whether she should attend the service or not.

Although Ziggy wants to pay her last respects to Mason, she's also firm that she doesn't wish to see her ex-husband Brody.

Brody is still in a relationship with Simone Bedford and the situation remains difficult for Ziggy, after her marriage was destroyed by the pair's secret affair.

When Ziggy approaches her current on-off partner Dean Thompson (Patrick O'Connor) for advice, his insensitive attitude towards the situation only makes matters worse.

Will Ziggy decide to join her friends and neighbours as they make the trip out of Summer Bay, or keep her distance from Brody and Simone for the sake of her own emotional wellbeing?

*Home and Away airs these scenes this week on Channel 7 in Australia, and mid-March on Channel 5 in the UK.*

----------

hward (04-02-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:

AUST PACE


*“Is he my father?” Home And Away’s Ziggy questions Maggie over shock paternity scandal
The truth threatens to tear the Astoni family apart.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...iggy-dad-63515

Marco hasn't arrived in Summer Bay to play happy families. In fact, his intention to blackmail Maggie is set to implode when she decides to reveal the truth of her affair with him – and in doing so, risk losing her family.

In Home And Away this week, school teacher Maggie (Kestie Morassi) decides to bring things to a head by outing herself.

Her brother-in-law Marco (Tim Walter) recently pitched a business idea to her husband Ben (Rohan Nichol). It's a dodgy deal that will surely drain their finances, but Ben, who wants to mend things with his estranged brother, foolishly agrees.

Maggie knows she needs to put a stop to it, but Marco is threatening to tell Ben of their illicit affair.

When Ben arrives home, Maggie sits him down and tells him the truth: before they were married, during a brief period when Ben and Maggie had broken up, she slept with Marco.

Ben is gutted. Without a word, he storms out of the house. Maggie pleads with him to stay and talk, but he can't look her in the eye.

Maggie makes the tough decision to tell her eldest daughter Ziggy (Sophie Dillman). But she doesn't tell her everything…

"Ben is shattered. Ziggy is shattered. But so is Maggie," Sophie tells TV WEEK. "Technically, no-one did anything wrong in that she didn't cheat and they had broken up, but it's the lie she carried with her."

Ziggy, unaware of Marco's deception, asks him to help find her father. But when they approach him on the beach, Ben lunges at his brother. A baffled Ziggy attempts to separate the men.

Ziggy and Marco give Ben time to cool off and head to the Diner, where Marco explains things to Ziggy. He says he always loved Maggie, but chose to step away when he learnt she'd returned to Ben and was expecting a baby in nine months time.

The words ring in Ziggy's ears as she contemplates what it all means. Could Marco be her real dad?

"Ziggy feels awful because she pushed Ben to rekindle the relationship with his brother," Sophie says.

"But Marco has destroyed that in one visit. Whatever the answer, the big question will forever be: how do you come back from something like this?"


And:

*Home and Away lines up shock new paternity mystery for the Astoni family
Maggie makes a surprising confession.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...oni-paternity/

----------

hward (21-04-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni gets suspicious in Ross Nixon murder plot
Will Dean continue to keep quiet?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...on-suspicions/

Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni looks set to grow suspicious of Dean Thompson as the show's murder drama continues.

The show is revisiting a previously-unresolved storyline, as the body of Ross Nixon has finally been found in this week's Australian episodes.

Viewers know that evil Ross was murdered by Colby Thorne in February 2019. Dean witnessed his best friend's crime and helped to cover it up, teaming up with Colby to destroy evidence and bury Ross's body in some bushland.

In a huge new storyline for Home and Away, returning character Angelo Rosetta ? now back in the police force as a detective ? will be overseeing the investigation into Ross's demise.

This means Colby, Dean, Bella Nixon and Willow Harris will all be expected to undergo police interviews, as the last people to see Ross alive.

Despite the strength of their relationship, Dean has chosen to never tell Ziggy the truth about Ross's death ? believing that it's best to keep her in the dark.

However, as the pressure increases on Colby and his loved ones in upcoming episodes, Ziggy starts to sense that something isn't right.

The show has revealed that Ziggy will start demanding answers from Dean, accusing him of not telling her the full story over Ross's murder.

When Ziggy doesn't buy Dean's excuses and explanations, she orders him to sleep on the couch until he's willing to be honest with her.

Will Dean be forced to tell Ziggy the truth, and would she stand by him if he came clean? Or will Dean decide it's best to keep Ziggy out of such a troubling situation?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes in September, while they air in Australia next week.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## lizann

cheats with a parata?

----------


## lellygurl

Probably feels down and out, goes to Salt, Tane serves her a drink or cleans the drinks up, they talk and she enjoys the non-complicated company and she ends it with Dean.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


A heartbreaking split and a shocking confession! Home And Away's Ziggy and Dean call it quits
''It's over!''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...it-amber-65303

Their relationship is hanging on by a thread. But in one fell swoop, Dean will lose the love of his life and put his entire future at risk.

In this week's episodes of Home and Away, Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) is grappling with big life changes.

Justin (James Stewart) is preparing to hand over the garage to her as he recovers from surgery. It's a huge commitment and the mechanic wants to show she's deserving of the opportunity.

Yet, her personal life continues to get in the way.

Ziggy's boyfriend Dean (Patrick O'Connor) has only recently learnt he's the father of a young boy named Jai (River Jarvis). His ex-girlfriend Amber (Maddy Jevic) now expects them to come together as a family ? and by doing so, she secretly hopes it will reignite their flame.

Ziggy has tried to find her place in the new family dynamic, but she's never felt more alone. The future she envisioned with Dean has been replaced overnight by his ex!

"Being a good mum is everything to Amber and nothing will come between her relationship with Jai," Maddy tells TV WEEK. "But she wants a deep connection with someone. She wants to find someone who loves her for who she truly is- the bad-girl, single mum with a heart of gold!"

Dean is also buckling under the pressure of keeping a dangerous secret. He and Colby (Tim Franklin) are guilty of murdering Ross (Justin Wozniak) and one slip of the tongue could place them behind bars. The dire situation is causing him to lash out at those around him.

As his rogue attitude continues to cause problems in their relationship, Ziggy realises they simply won't survive. That night, she packs her bags and leaves.

"The fear of losing absolutely everything is getting the better of Dean and he battles with whether or not he should be honest with Ziggy, because he knows there are consequences on both sides," Patrick says.

The following day, Amber visits with Jai and learns of Dean's breakup. Using the moment to seize everything she's ever wanted, the healthcare worker presses for them to be together as a couple. But Dean wants Ziggy back.

In an all-or-nothing moment, he confesses everything to Ziggy about his involvement in the murder and pleads for a second chance.

Ziggy is momentarily lost for words as she contemplates what this means? her boyfriend was an accomplice to murder.

Dean hopes his rousing speech has done enough, but unfortunately, it only cements Ziggy's decision to leave. He's not the guy she fell in love with? it's over.

In a world of pain, Dean begins to spiral and in his hour of need, he turns to the one person who will listen: Amber.

Will he make a huge mistake?


And:

Home and Away confirms shock split for a popular Summer Bay couple
Ziggy and Dean's relationship is coming under serious strain.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...hompson-split/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Ziggy and Tane set Summer Bay tongues wagging as Home And Away?s hottest new couple
''There?s chemistry between them.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-romance-65575

Despite several attempts to start afresh, Tane's life is one dodgy deal after another. But this time, he's caught red-handed.

In Home And Away, Tane (Ethan Browne) decides to resign his position at Salt. He simply can't bear to be around Mac (Emily Weir), the pair refusing to acknowledge their feelings. Only now, he's out of a job and out of pocket.

Mac is furious and shares her anguish with friend Ziggy (Sophie Dillman).

The mechanic lets her friend vent, but is quietly confident she's found someone to help at the garage. Ziggy offers the position to Tane, who accepts.

"Ziggy feels bad for Tane. She's aware of the situation with him and Mac, so offers to help him," Ethan Brown tells TV WEEK.

"She's the kind of person who would give someone a fair shot without judgement of their past. She's also in a pickle with the garage and Justin being out of action, so she could do with some help."

The pair grab a drink at Salt to celebrate, crossing paths with Amber (Maddy Jevic) and Dean (Patrick O'Connor) on the way in.

Ziggy tries to make small-talk with her ex-boyfriend, but Dean blows her off. Amber chases after him, but not before suggesting that Ziggy refrain from flaunting her date with Tane in his face!

Ziggy is both embarrassed and stunned by her assumption.

The next day, she heads off early to the garage in preparation for Tane's first day. Along the way, she passes Willow (Sarah Roberts), who saw them at Salt together and cheekily suggests they're dating.

Ziggy scoffs at the idea? why do people keep saying that?

"Of course, there's chemistry between them," Ethan says. "Tane sees Ziggy as super-fun and non-judgemental. He feels at ease with her."

Ziggy puts Tane straight to work. He isn't a qualified mechanic, but happily helps with oil changes, administration and general cleaning? until his brother Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) arrives with pizza.

It's meant to be a kind gesture to mend fences, but Tane assumes he's being checked up on and asks him to leave. Soon after, Tane flies into a rage. He doesn't remember the fun person he used to be?

A sympathetic Ziggy extends his duties and hands him the keys to lock up.

That night, however, Tane returns to the garage with a van full of stolen goods.

"To make himself feel in control of his life again, he reverts back to his criminal ways," Ethan says of Tane's behaviour.

Tane intends to move the van in the early hours ? but is left in the lurch when his buyer pulls out. He scrambles to make other plans, not realising Ziggy is standing there?

The horror is written all over her face as she discovers what he's done. What will Ziggy do next?

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home And Away love triangle! Things are heating up between Ziggy and Tane but will Dean win her back before sparks fly?
Tane and Ziggy share a sizzling moment ? as Dean vows to win her back.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...nce-dean-65942

There's an evident spark between Tane and Ziggy ? and we're not just talking about their work at the garage!

But will she take a chance on a new love or fall back into Dean's arms?

After another close run-in with Leon (Will McNeill) and his gang of thugs, Tane can feel the walls closing in.

His criminal activity has not only forced his brother Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams), nephew Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) and Mac (Emily Weir) into his mess, but his boss and co-worker Ziggy (Sophie Dillman)!

"At this point, Tane is feeling quite emasculated and not himself.

"After all his run ins with Ari and trying to please him, doing his best to lead a cleaner life, and not being able to express his feelings for Mackenzie due to obvious reasons, he is not feeling too good about himself and where his life has ended up," Ethan tells TV WEEK.

"Ziggy feels bad for Tane as she is aware of his feelings for Mac and offered to help him. She's the kind of person who would give someone a fair shot without judgement of their past."

After agreeing to do a final job to pay off the $25K drug debt, Leon backed off ? but Mac isn't convinced.

She arranges to meet Leon and pay off the debt by handing over the keys to her Porsche.

Ari is livid at his girlfriend, while Tane's guilt eats him up inside?

Knowing how overworked Ziggy is at the garage, Tane decides to do a good deed and arrives on her doorstep with pizza and beer.

The mechanic is delighted and they spend the night chatting.

As the hours wear on, Ziggy offers the couch as a spot to crash ? the offer met with an intense gaze from Tane.

They both quickly pull away from the moment before anything happens?

"Of course there's chemistry," Ethan teases.

"Tane and Ziggy seem to banter very well and have a laugh."

The following day, Ziggy's mind races with thoughts about Tane.

Is there more than friendship on the cards?

Before she can find out, Dean, drunk and upset, appears on her doorstep.

He just watched his best mate go to jail and doesn't want to lose Ziggy as well.

Ziggy tells him to sleep it off ? the rejection hitting Dean like a ton of bricks. He stumbles to his car and drives off before Ziggy can stop him.

Ziggy reprimands herself for how she handled the situation and rushes to Salt, but he's not there.

With Tane's help, she scours the sands of Summer Bay to find him.

Eventually they locate his car on the side of the road.

Dean is unconscious and slumped over the wheel!

Will he be okay?

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away gets steamy as Ziggy and Tane finally give into their feelings
''Ziggy has always been a sucker for the underdog.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ggy-tane-66068

Lust, lies and loyalty are at the core of Home And Away's epic season finale this week.

But the question is: who finds happiness, and who's left to pick up the pieces of a broken heart?

Strap yourselves to your surfboard, because another wave of emotion is barrelling into Summer Bay.

The action begins at the local garage, where mechanic Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) is struggling to keep the business afloat.

She has stepped up in her boss Justin's (James Stewart) absence as he recovers from surgery.

Unfortunately, her new employee, Tane (Ethan Browne), decided to use the garage as a place to hide stolen goods ? and this week, it becomes the focus of a police operation.

"Ziggy has always been a sucker for the underdog and she wants to see the best in people. I admire that about her," Sophie, 27, tells TV WEEK.

"Unfortunately, it gets her into trouble when it comes to the law."

Ziggy tries to conceal the truth from Justin, who the police call to assist in the case, but Tane ? who is now being blackmailed into committing a robbery with his brother Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) ? confesses it was all his fault.

While his actions might be noble, his confession has inadvertently put Ziggy's job in jeopardy!

An angry Justin fumes at her for being so reckless and implies that the only reason Ziggy helped Tane is because she has feelings for him? not unlike how she and ex-boyfriend Dean (Patrick O'Connor) started dating.

Ziggy resents the suggestion and denies it? but is she lying to herself?

"She likes Tane as a person, and can see he's been struggling, so she wants to help. But in that friendship, she begins to develop feelings for him," Sophie says.

Ziggy heads to Salt to blow off steam and finds Tane drinking alone.

The pair quickly patch up their differences, their chemistry sizzling below the surface.

By the end of the night, Ziggy and Tane are tangled in the sheets, their desire getting the better of them.

"Ziggy tends to act first, think second in this situation, and she's drunk too much," Sophie says. "Whether she has feelings for him is yet to be determined."

The next day, her thoughts about the night before are interrupted by none other than Dean, who apologises for his inebriated behaviour earlier and begs for a second chance.

"I love you," he tells her on the beach. "Please think about it."

Ziggy is torn ? she has always loved Dean, but Tane offers a fresh start, despite his criminal tendencies.

Who will she choose?


And:
https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...dean-thompson/

----------


## lizann

she dumped dean for criminal activity then herself gets involved with tane and criminal activity

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni to face a new struggle as Dean's son Jai returns
Jai isn't too pleased to see Ziggy when he visits his dad.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...on-jai-return/

Home and Away spoilers follow for Australian and UK viewers.

Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni will soon have another battle to face as her reunion with Dean Thompson comes up against a hurdle once again.

Following their split in September 2020, Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) and Dean (Patrick O'Connor) were drawn back together over the summer and, following Dean's brush with death in the recent dramatic car crash, the couple decided to give their relationship another go.

However, things haven't been easy for the pair as Dean recovers from his serious injuries, having initially tried to distance himself from Ziggy as he worried about the amount of physiotherapy he has ahead of him.

Ziggy has remained by Dean's side, determined to help him, but in scenes to air this week in Australia, she is confronted with another struggle.

TV Week reports that Dean's young son Jai (River Jarvis), who Dean shares with his ex Amber Simmons (Maddy Jevic), will return to Summer Bay after leaving with his mother in May.

Dean will be reluctant to let Jai visit him, adamant that he doesn't want his son to see him injured, but Ziggy encourages him to invite Jai to stay and spend some time with his dad.

Sadly, Ziggy's kind intentions aren't appreciated by Jai. When the boy arrives to see Dean, Ziggy hears him asking why she needs to be there as well ? suggesting that Jai won't easily accept her being a part of his dad's life again.

"I think they want to push through this," actor O'Connor said of his character Dean's rocky relationship with Ziggy. "They belong together."

But will the couple be able to get over this latest setback?

O'Connor told Digital Spy earlier this year that he has enjoyed playing Dean as a father, saying: "It was a situation where Dean really had to be a responsible adult and think more about others.

"Dean had to not take things too seriously and have a bit of fun, which is what you do around kids. It's been a blast to film."

Jai's return scenes will air this week in Australia and in November in the UK.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (first part of the article):


Home and Away's Ziggy and Justin go head-to-head while Roo grapples with losing her mother
''It's frustrating for Ziggy.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...stin-roo-71458

How do you separate your personal and professional lives when they're working under the same roof?

In Home And Away this week, for Justin (James Stewart), the cost of giving Theo (Matt Evans) a job at the garage could be his working relationship with Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) when she decides enough is enough.

Justin continues his parental guidance of Theo in the wake of his dangerous graveyard stunt with Ryder (Lukas Radovich) and theft of the surf club's Polaris.

But the wayward teen continues to cause issues on the job. Lazy, reckless and full of attitude, Theo has been more of a chore than a help.

Now, it's about to get worse.

At The Diner, Justin receives a phone call from Leah (Ada Nicodemou), who has been overseas visiting family ? or so she says.

In truth, she's staying in the city with Theo's parents, hoping to mend the rift between father and son.But Theo overhears the conversation, and his anger boils over. How could she betray him?

The teen, who recently confessed his father's abusive past to John (Shane Withington), fears the worst and begs Leah to come home. Yet, he fails to say why.

The next day, Theo's frustration brings chaos to the garage when he abandons work and snaps at an unsuspecting Ziggy.

Justin intervenes, but instead of reprimanding his bad behaviour, he gives him an apprenticeship instead. Ziggy is livid.

"It's frustrating for Ziggy because he gets the opportunity very easily," Matt tells TV WEEK. "He did muck Justin and Ziggy around a lot and wasn't 100 per cent deserving of it."

Despite her objection, Justin stands firm on his decision. "It's my business," he states plainly.

Never one to back down, Ziggy produces a stack of r?sum?s from women applicants ? Theo isn't nearly as qualified. In a fiery exchange, they put everything on the line for their beliefs, including their friendship.



EDIT:

Home and Away's Justin and Ziggy to clash in garage storyline
Troublesome Theo drives a wedge between the pair.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...n-ziggy-clash/

----------


## Pantherboy

After someone who was on a H&A Tour recently posted a photo of filming (at Palm Beach) of Ziggy with what seemed to be a baby-bump, TV WEEK have now included this story:


"Baby on Board

A new resident is set to arrive in Summer Bay soon: Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) and Dean (Patrick O'Connor) are expecting a baby! The exciting news is an unexpected surprise for the couple, who have endured more obstacles than most. We can't wait to see how this plays out onscreen!"

----------

tammyy2j (01-08-2022)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope it goes well and healthy for them

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away character to share pregnancy news in emotional scenes
"This wasn't part of the plan."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...toni-pregnant/

Home and Away spoilers follow at Australian pace.

Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni will share her surprise pregnancy news in upcoming scenes.

This week's episodes in Australia have seen Ziggy realise that she's expecting a baby ? just when she was least expecting it.

Recent episodes on Channel 7 have seen Ziggy decide to make a major change in her life, wanting to compete as a professional surfer after her previous success in a Summer Bay competition.

With the support of her boyfriend Dean Thompson, Ziggy decided that she'd start travelling up the coast to compete in different contests ? while keeping the Bay as her home.

In Thursday's episode in Australia, Ziggy was on a high after winning another competition and she excitedly shared the news with Dean upon her return home.

After going out surfing for fun in the Bay later on, Ziggy returned to the shore and became unsteady on her feet.

New doctor Bree Cameron was on hand to make sure that Ziggy was okay. Looking for a possible explanation, she asked Ziggy whether she could be pregnant.

Ziggy dismissed this, but took a pregnancy test to be certain when she returned home. After an anxious wait, she was shocked when the result came back positive.

https://www.instagram.com/reel/Ch_ha...2-98cc44a6e9a5

Home and Away bosses have released a new trailer (playable above) showing the aftermath of the cliffhanger, as Ziggy wrestles with how to tell Dean the truth.

Ziggy initially hides the positive pregnancy test as she waits for the right moment to tell Dean.

In a voiceover, she can be heard saying: "On the one hand, there's this wonderful dream. My dream, an amazing opportunity. And on the other, there's this obstacle, but it might be still as wonderful.

"I mean, this wasn't part of the plan. It wasn't even a blip on my radar."

Dean soon realises that something is on Ziggy's mind, so he urges her to open up. How will he respond when Ziggy explains that she's pregnant?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in October.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (03-09-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Following on from the previous post - Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away's Ziggy finds out she's pregnant - but will she go through with it?
''She is torn between following a dream she always had to the one she has now.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...pregnant-74635

Summer Bay is set to welcome a tiny new resident when Ziggy reveals she is pregnant this week. But the happy news comes at a cost: her surfing career. Is she ready to give that up?

In Home and Away, Ziggy (Sophie Dillman), still reeling from a positive pregnancy test, tries to hide the truth from boyfriend Dean (Patrick O'Connor).

Ziggy was recently offered a sponsorship after deciding to chase her dreams of pro-surfing and is torn with what to do.

When Dean tries to discuss her bright future, Ziggy implies she wants to ditch her dream ? and before he can say anymore, she blurts out: "I'm pregnant!"

Dean is elated by the news but can tell Ziggy is torn.

"It's a huge question mark," Sophie, 30, tells TV WEEK. "A lot of women go through this, feeling like they have to make a choice, particularly those in professional sport.

They don't always go hand in hand all the time. She got everything she wanted. Surfing is her dream."

It's not just the timing that has caused Ziggy's dilemma; having children was not necessarily in her future.

Dean, who is already a father to Jai (River Jarvis), listens as she explains that her past with ex-husband Brody (Jackson Heywood) convinced her otherwise.

"When she was with Brody, she wanted a family but he changed her mind as to whether that was going to happen [after cheating on her] Then when she began dating Dean, she decided she didn't want children.

"She is torn between following a dream she always had to the one she has now."

What will she decide?


EDIT: The DS article:

Home and Away star Sophie Dillman reveals Ziggy's dilemma in big new story
Ziggy has a big choice to make.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...mma-new-story/

----------

Ruffed_lemur (05-09-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


"She's in denial about her whole life changing": Home and Away's Ziggy puts her unborn baby in danger
''She can't do it all.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...t-danger-74814

It's early days of Ziggy's pregnancy and she's still keen to keep her baby news between her and Dean? and a very observant Mackenzie (Emily Weir).

But this week on Home and Away, her morning sickness begins to hit at all hours of the day, making a day's work at the garage harder than ever.

Concerned that she's pushing herself too hard on the tools, Dean (Patrick O'Connor) encourages her to come clean to her boss Justin (James Stewart).

She agrees, and has every intention of revealing the good news to Justin until he offers her a well-deserved promotion.

Instead of toning down her workload, she excitedly accepts. Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) wants it all; a baby and a successful career. And why shouldn't she?

But a protective Dean isn't happy, worried that her never-say-die attitude is putting her health, and the baby's, at risk.

The discussion is just one of the relatable hurdles that the expecting couple are going through, but Sophie says there's more to come.

"We see absolutely everything; doubt, fear, joy ? from both of them ? and conflict because heard conversations have to come into the mix when it comes to parenthood and things like how they'll juggle Jai (River Jarvis) or even how they'll manage with just one car.

It's important to show that because it happens in real life."

This week on Home and Away, a head-strong Ziggy works at the garage alone, determined to prove to both Dean and Justin that she is more than capable.

Frazzled with everything going on in her life, she becomes distracted.

As her mind wanders, she accidentally inhales chemical solvent and collapses on the garage floor.

"She gets dizzy from smelling fumes, but also it stems from exhaustion," Sophie says. "She's in denial about her whole life changing. She's adamant that she can do it all. She's a superwoman, absolutely, but unfortunately she can't do it all."

As Ziggy lays there unconscious, the fumes are only getting stronger in the workshop. Thankfully, Tane (Ethan Browne) arrives for his car service, and immediately rushes to her aid.

Has inhaling the fumes hurt the baby?


EDIT: the DS article:

Home and Away lines up danger for Ziggy in baby storyline
"She's in denial about her whole life changing."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...y-baby-danger/

----------

Ruffed_lemur (19-09-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni shares baby fears with Dean Thompson
"Now I'm terrified."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...gy-dean-fears/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Wednesday's Australian episode (October 5), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni and Dean Thompson had a heart-to-heart over their baby in the show's latest Australian episode.

The pair's lives were recently turned upside down by the discovery that Ziggy is pregnant.

In Wednesday's episode on Channel 7, there was an early obstacle for the popular couple as they realised they hadn't been communicating properly.

Dean had been all set to accompany Ziggy for her 12-week scan, but he was confused when she mysteriously cancelled the appointment without speaking to him about it.

This left Dean worried that something was wrong, but Ziggy assured him that everything was fine.

While taking a walk together, Ziggy admitted to Dean that she was too nervous to go ahead with the scan as she feared being told bad news. However, she was quick to clarify that she had no specific reason to be worried.

Ziggy explained: "I'm still really scared. I felt fine and then I started reading stuff on the internet and now I'm terrified."

Dean tried his best to reassure Ziggy, pointing out that everything is likely to be okay and it's better for their baby if they have the check-up.

Ziggy eventually agreed to re-book the appointment, but pointed out that they may still have a while to wait.

She said: "It took four weeks last time ? I'm so sorry. I just hope I haven't stuffed this up. What if we do have to wait and there is something wrong? What if my panic is going to hurt the baby?"

Dean tried his best to reassure Ziggy for a second time, but he urged her to confide in him in the future so he could be more supportive.

He told her: "We'll get another appointment as soon as we can, and we'll just go from there."

Dean has been particularly keen to reach the 12-week scan milestone, wanting the all-clear to start sharing the baby news with more people. Will he get his wish soon?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in November.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (06-10-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


"Alarm bells start ringing": Fears for Ziggy's pregnancy on Home and Away
Things are heating up in summer bay!

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...and-away-75513

All Ziggy and Dean want is a happy, healthy pregnancy. But so far in Home And Away, they're getting anything but.

This week, the couple are terrified when Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) accidentally takes a tumble down the stairs at Salt. But as they race to hospital, little do they know that her precarious pregnancy is not all they have to worry about.

When they arrive at Emergency, doctor Bree (Juliet Godwin) takes charge, expertly calming a panicked Ziggy while she runs some tests.

Meanwhile, Dean (Patrick O'Connor) can't curb his over-protectiveness. It's the second time Ziggy has had a fall that's put herself and the baby at risk. Why can't she take it easy for once? As he urges her to be more careful, a watchful Bree doesn't like what she's hearing.

''Dean's tone is triggering for Bree and alarm bells start ringing," Juliet tells TV WEEK.

After everything Bree has gone through with her abusive husband Jacob (Alex Williams), she's hyper-aware of Dean's intimidating tone, and Ziggy's constant apologising.

And when she notices a bruise on Ziggy's leg, Bree becomes convinced the expectant mum is in a dangerous situation. She decides to keep her in hospital overnight ? and report Dean to the police for domestic violence.

''When Bree sees the bruise on Ziggy's leg, this confirms in her mind that she's being abused,'' Juliet explains.

''Bree has far too often experienced having to make excuses for her own injuries ? she won't sit back and watch someone else suffer in silence.''

When police officer Cash (Nicholas Cartwright) arrives to interview Ziggy, she's startled ? and confused.

It gets worse when Cash won't let Dean near Ziggy, and takes him back to the station for questioning.

Until the investigation is complete, Dean isn't allowed to see Ziggy. He's devastated he can't be by her side.

When Mackenzie (Emily Weir) hears what happened, she checks in on her half-brother, worried where he'll sleep. But Dean is thinking only of Ziggy and her well-being, asking Mackenzie if she'll please keep an eye on her while he can't.

Dean doesn't realise Bree can hear every word ? who's left dismayed to realise she's judged him wrongly.

''Bree is heartbroken when it occurs to her she's made a mistake,'' Juliet explains.

''She realises Dean isn't like Jacob. This propels her to go to the police about her own situation.''

With Ziggy's pregnancy at risk, and the domestic violence investigation still underway, how will Bree try to set things right?



And:

Home and Away lines up shock accident for pregnant Ziggy Astoni
But there's more trouble on the way.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...regnant-ziggy/

----------

Ruffed_lemur (08-11-2022)

----------

